# Kontakt 5 stopped loading with Reaper, might be my HD...



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi all, recently joined this forum due to this problem. Hope this is the right place to post  

I'm having trouble trying to load Kontakt 5 in Reaper. This issue began a couple of weeks ago with no problems at all beforehand. I could run multiple instruments without any problems. Thank you in advance for anyone who can help or can guide me to someone who can sort it for me. Also forgive me in advance as my computer knowledge doesn't go past Googling and trying to follow solutions on forums.

Trouble shooting PC problem...

*Chapter I – “Oh the fuckery”*​
I'll try and go through this in order of when problems started occurring. This has been a week and half of tying to troubleshoot this problem so there's lots of things I've tried but will try and keep it simple.

*Problem 1:*

“*Desktop icons move to left hand side”* – (Would like to note that my desktop files are on my D: as I do a lot of work from it)

This was the first thing that started happening to my PC. In hindsight this may have occurred when using Reaper (DAW) though it appeared to be a random occurrence.

*Problem 2:*

“**Some settings are managed by your organization”* - I then noticed this message on Windows Update and Windows Security.

“Oh the fuckery” I exclaimed. Realising something was afoot I went on the vast forums and attempted to search for solutions.


*SOLUTIONS ATTEMPTED:*

First ran antivirus' (no fix)

Followed solutions pertaining to “*Some settings are managed by your organization” that included editing Regedit, CMD prompt (can't open CMD as admin, tried to find solutions for THIS too) but all to no avail. (no fix)

Updated everything... It's silly how far I let it go but in the midst of working it's easy to forget. The windows update appeared to solve the “*Some settings are managed by your organization” on the Windows Security screen and on the Windows Update screen (fixed...for a bit).

Just to reiterate I updated everything I could think of, all drivers, all applications.

I could open Reaper and run Kontakt 5 with no problems for a couple of days...


*Chapter II - “Oh the fuckery returns... with a vengeance”*​
The wind warred on a whispered whim as the sleet sharply rattled against the glass pains to the humble studio. I then opened my recent Reaper project when...

*Problem 1:*

“*D: - select what happens with removable drives"* – This message pops up to the bottom right of the screen when I open Reaper and Kontakt 5 attempts to find samples when opening project. The D: is internal, Then...

*Problem 2:

"SAMPLES MISSING"* – Samples Missing message from Kontakt 5. All locations that it's searching appear to be the correct locations.

*Problem 3:*

“*Desktop icons move to side” –* As I peered out of the battered Reaper window I saw that not all was right... again.

*Problem 4:*

“**Some settings are managed by your organization”* – Appears again ONLY in the Windows Update screen now. 

“Oh the fuckery returns... with a vengeance” this time my voice rasped with the realisation of the task ahead. I once again set out onto the land of google and forums to seek the solutions I so dearly needed.



*SOLUTIONS ATTEMPTED:*

Checked hard drive drivers and hardware/connections. (no fix)

Followed a few tutorials pertaining to “D: - select what happens with removable drives". (no fix) 

Updated BIOS for MSI motherboard. (no fix)

Set Reaper back to previous install versions (no fix)

Batch save in Kontakt. (no fix)

I turned off PC and unplugged to drain memory (suggested) and it did actually work the first time but Problem 1, 2 and 3 occurred midst Reaper sessions and continues to happen on start up of reaper. (no fix)

"SAMPLES MISSING" – Have searched all files when this message appears, loaded up samples, reloaded up samples that were missing in the Kontakt window itself, works for a bit... boom, Problem 1,2 and 3... (no fix)

I'm at a loss now as I've been trying to solve this for over a week. My main thoughts are that there's something wrong with the drive as it drops out with the “D: - select what happens with removable drives" message when trying to open and run Kontakt in Reaper, I haven't noticed it happen with any other programs. 

I'm fed up and tired, I may buy a new hard drive to see if that may fix but if there's a better solution I'd be so grateful.

Thank you in advance 

PC Specs:-

OS- Windows 10
Processor – Intel i7-4790k
RAM – 32GB
Motherboard – MSI B85M-E43 DASH (MS-7830)
Hard drives – ST1000DM010-2EP102 – TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 - 2X1TB


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*Some settings are managed by your organization*

This happens if you tweak some things in group policy editor, or also potentially if you use things like WinAero Tweaker, etc. Normal stuff really, IF you have done any such things.


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 29, 2020)

Cheers for reply  

yeah, I’ve never touched policy editor or knowingly run a program that would affect it before the messages started popping up.

I did however go into it to edit and turn something basically on off and on again following a tech solution after the problem started occurring though nothing happened.

It was an update that finally got rid of it and then thought nothing of it. 

It may be totally unrelated to why the Internal drive is Dropping out and reading as removable when reaper/kontakt attempts to load samples but thought it would be worth a mention as it started happening when all of my desktop icons moved the first time which I think is definitely related to the hard drive. 

I’ve heard other people have similar problems with the “organisation” messages and updates have been resolving for Windows 10 so maybe it will resolve when the new update rolls out for me.

I’ll double check the policy editor tomorrow and make sure everything is basically where it’s meant to be. I’m probably just clutching at straws thinking it has anything to do with the main drive issue


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 29, 2020)

May help: https://superuser.com/questions/1010792/internal-hard-drives-showing-as-removable-in-windows-10


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks for the response.

Unfortunately no fix :/ 

The hard drive would only cut out momentarily then give me the 
"D: select what happens with removable drives" message when kontakt/reaper attempting to load samples.

I've now started getting a new message which is both groovy and cool... 

"Location is not available

D:/Desktop on Boss Drive is unavailable. If the location is on this PC, make sure the device or drive is connected or the disc is inserted, and then try again. If the location is on a network, make sure you're connected to the network or internet, and then try again. If the location still can't be found, it might have bee moved or deleted."

This has now started appearing outside of using Reaper/Kontakt so definitely something up with hard drive. 

I tried to move files about in the D:/ (Moving samples to a different folder) and the drive cutting out when randomly moving files. 

When the cut out happens desktop icons (associated and held on D:/) disappear and reappear reorganised to the left and the "Location is not available" message pops up when trying to move files. 

also the cut out can happen at random intervals.

I've checked the drive connections physically and all seems fine. 

I've run check disk and a few other things. 

About to do more searching on the Tech forums and probably a few more reboots  

Any suggestions are welcomed, I'll probably be buying a new hard drive and connections to check that today.


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 31, 2020)

So ran a program called Data lifeguard diagnostics and the scan came back with "too many bad sectors detected"

Tech forums say drive dying so need to back up everything I can just in case. 

Only had drive a few months, total bumber... 

If anyone has any other suggestions more than welcomed


----------



## Mornats (Jul 31, 2020)

I was reading down the thread thinking that maybe your D drive was the problem. So maybe back that up pronto, then try to put some libraries and a project on another drive to check that they work there. Then either try to RMA the drive or replace it.


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, was moving files over earlier today and heard a loud “Click” followed by all the problems I’ve previously stated... ffs. 

first time I’ve heard anything.

so bought a seagate barracuda 1tb in March and just reading up now about It being an SMR and how s**t they are.

need to get a hard drive by Sunday so I can get back to work on Monday 😂

any suggestions on reliable hard drives?

gonna get a WD blue as I can get one by Sunday then look at creating an image of the drive.

hope this threads helps anyone spot the early warning signs before their hard drive dies on them


----------



## Damarus (Jul 31, 2020)

Now that I glance over this I'm wondering.. is this a External drive? Its pretty uncommon for an internal drive to fail that quickly (given proper cooling, and if its an HDD you're not moving it too much)

This is a personal computer right? You're not trying to use some work managed computer for audio production?

If youre replacing the drive, theres really no reason NOT to go with an SSD honestly.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, don't use rust drives for sample libraries. Get a nice 2 TB SSD and be done with it


----------



## DigitalPitAudio (Jul 31, 2020)

It’s an internal drive, i do most of my work on it editing videos and music. I probably work it quite hard and with the problems I’ve been reading about the lower end SMR drives doesn’t surprise me I’ve knackered it out.

Only got it in March so will be able to get a refund.

got a WD black on the way for tomorrow (5 year warranty will be handy) so will be able to start copying disk over with sweaty palms 😂

yeah gonna look at SSDs this month and maybe just use the WD black as backup. Also got an external that I might get some of the more Important stuff on first thing in the morning 😛

Any suggestions on SSDs?


----------

